# Mail ne retient pas les mots de passes



## gregleo (13 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Depuis que je suis passé sur SnowLeopard "MAIL" ne retient pas les mots de passe de mon compte Gmail et Hotmail. J'ai une adresse qui fonctionne via Exchange et la pas de problème.

En gros il me dit :

"Enter the password for user &#8220;greglienart&#8221; on Gmail IMAP server &#8220;imap.gmail.com&#8221;"

Chose que je fais, mais qq secondes plus tard il me le redemande. Généralement cela fonctionne apres 3-4 fois. Je fini donc par recevoir mes Mail, sauf que si je redémarre ou attends une heure...c'est le même problème qui réapparait.

J'ai déjà réinstallé mes compte Hotmail et Gmail plusieurs fois et le probleme persiste. Je suis passé en 10.6.1 hier en croisant les doigts et non... tj le même problème.

Une idée?

Merci

Première idée : Avant d'ouvrir un topic dans "Applications", lire cette annonce à lire avant de poster", ça m'évite d'avoir à déplacer les topics qui n'ont rien à y faire !


----------



## zanoni (21 Octobre 2009)

j ai un problème similaire , mail4.0 me réclame sans arrêt mes mots de passe pour mes différentes adresses mail chez free et gmail, dans préférences de mail/compte le mots de passe n 'apparaissent pas sous forme de point  dans le champ de saisie pour mot de passe  est vide( même après l avoir tapé et enregistré). je précise que je suis sous snow leopard, de plus j ai installé thunderbird  et il n'y aucun problème, je souhaiterai  profiter de mail mais pour cela il faudrait que j arrive a résoudre ce problème récurent de demandes intempestives du mots de passe. merci pour votre aide


----------



## Netoile (22 Octobre 2009)

+ 1 : du jour au lendemain, alors que je n'ai fait aucune manip particulière, Mail ne veut plus retenir le mot de passe d'une de mes adresses Free. Je suis preneur de tout commencement d'explication (et bien sûr de solution).


----------



## pascalformac (22 Octobre 2009)

attention 
il y a deux aspects differents

mail qui "réclame" le mot de passe
( un grand classique tous OSX, multi multitraité en archives; avec divers solutions)

mail qui ne retient pas le mot de passe
(ce qui est different)
et ca c'est peut etre lié à Mail snow


----------



## christophe.miel (29 Octobre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> attention
> il y a deux aspects differents
> 
> mail qui "réclame" le mot de passe
> ...



Oui mais ça ne nous avance pas à grand chose : la question est comment réparer ? Et puisque vous nous précisez très pointilleusement que c'est soit ci soit ça, peut-être que vous devriez nous fournir une solution pour ci et ça 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h56 ----------

Ouvrir le dossier utilitaire et lancé le gestionnaire de trousseau d'accès. Dans la liste des mots de passe retenus, doit en théorie figurer votre mot de passe pour les comptes de messageries. Si tel n'est pas le cas il vous faut les ajouter "fichier / nouvel élément de mot de passe" et voilà. Une fois les modifications faites, verrouillez l'accès au trousseau et quitter le gestionnaire.

Fermer Mail et relancer le. Là mail demande l'accès au trousseau, donnez le lui, et en principe tout reroule


----------



## Netoile (29 Octobre 2009)

Maigre contribution à la discussion : alors que le trousseau avait apparemment toutes les infos nécessaires, Mail continuait de me réclamer sans cesse le mot de passe lié à ce compte dès qu'il relevait le courrier.
De guerre lasse, j'ai installé Thunderbird pour me passer complètement de Mail. Je n'avais pas fini de configurer Thunderbird que Mail remarchait parfaitement et depuis (je touche du bois), aucun problème ... 

Merci quand même de vos réponses ...


----------



## pascalformac (29 Octobre 2009)

christophe.miel a dit:


> Oui mais ça ne nous avance pas à grand chose : la question est comment réparer ? Et puisque vous nous précisez très pointilleusement que c'est soit ci soit ça, peut-être que vous devriez nous fournir une solution pour ci et ça


et la recherche interne?
tout à a déjà été dit et redit en archives
comme je l'ai déjà indiqué d'ailleurs


----------



## breizhpunishers (23 Novembre 2009)

christophe.miel a dit:


> Oui mais ça ne nous avance pas à grand chose : la question est comment réparer ? Et puisque vous nous précisez très pointilleusement que c'est soit ci soit ça, peut-être que vous devriez nous fournir une solution pour ci et ça
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h56 ----------
> 
> ...



je ferme mail, je relance et toujours le meme problème avec un compte hotmail, il ne garde pas dans le trousseau...


----------



## wincent (23 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je viens consulter les discussions qui traiteraient de ce sujet à tout hasard, car moi aussi depuis que j'ai installé snow, Mail me demande sans cesse le mot de passe de mes différentes adresses. Cela arrivait de temps à autre auparavant, mais toute les 5 minutes depuis une semaine ce n'est plus gérable. Que faire ? C'est un véritable problème, et pas seulement pour moi on dirait !!! 

Merci de vos réactions.


----------



## wteaw (23 Novembre 2009)

J'ai donné la solution en page 2 (en milieu de page) 

ICI


----------



## wincent (24 Novembre 2009)

Super 
depuis hier soir ça semble fonctionner

Un grand merci Wteaw

un peu décevant tout de meme de devoir passer par ce genre de manip... MAC demande de plus en plus à ce qu'on mette les mains dans le cambouis... comme sur pc


----------



## wteaw (24 Novembre 2009)

Il faudra toujours bidouiller, et pour les dossier Gmail, toujours pas de solution ?


----------



## Netoile (9 Décembre 2009)

wteaw a dit:


> J'ai donné la solution en page 2 (en milieu de page)
> 
> ICI



Bien vue, et strictement appliquée ... Mais Mail me réclame toujours le mot de passe de mon compte principal Free au démarrage et parfois lors d'une nouvelle levée de courrier. Du coup mon iPhone est incapable de relever le courrier de ce compte car il me dit que Mail n'a pas de mot de passe enregistré !!

Au secours !


----------



## naas (10 Décembre 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> et la recherche interne?
> tout à a déjà été dit et redit en archives
> comme je l'ai déjà indiqué d'ailleurs


si tu es fatigué de répéter toujours la même chose ne poste pas.


----------



## christophe.miel (14 Décembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> si tu es fatigué de répéter toujours la même chose ne poste pas.



Exact


----------



## christophe.miel (12 Septembre 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> et la recherche interne?
> tout à a déjà été dit et redit en archives
> comme je l'ai déjà indiqué d'ailleurs



Bonjour,



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h25 ----------

J'ai trouvé la solution, la véritable je pense. Il s'agit de paramétrer les contrôles d'accès. Lancez le trousseau d'accès dans les utilitaires. Dans la liste des mots de passes repérez ceux de votre serveur pop free. Double click. Dans l'onglet "contrôle d'accès" choisir "toujours autoriser". Cela devrait fonctionner.


----------

